# Cactus Material



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

How is this all put together is this a trade secret process ,it seems no one wants to talk about it.

dick


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The secret must be in getting the cactus to the skeleton stage.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks to me like a sponge would do the same or very close effect...humm might have to try that LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I've seen loofa cast before. Has a similar look, but not exactly the same.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Turns out there is good bit of info out there. Even found where it's occasionaly for sale on ebay. Onlinepatents has a complete how to in one patent. Google is your friend.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds like a 'challenge' to me! Any takers?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Terry thats who Mesquiteman is. Thats his site.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

dicklaxt said:


> How is this all put together is this a trade secret process ,it seems no one wants to talk about it.
> 
> dick


Dick,

I am the one that came up with the cactus casting concept. I worked on it for half a year before I got it perfected. At that time, I wrote a complete tutorial on how to process and cast cactus pen blanks. I choose to share it with the penturning world on numerous forums so that fellow pen makers could make their own blanks for their own use. Shortly after I posted the tutorial on the net, a fellow over at IAP decided that my idea was so good that he could make some money by pirating my work and benevolence in sharing the tutorial. He proceeded to start selling cactus blanks at IAP while I was actively selling them. To top if off, he was undercutting me as well with my own "invention".

At that point, I decided that there was little honor in some folks and I asked that all copies of my tutorial be removed from the various websites that I had shared it with. I decided to keep my process a trade secret. I would have patented it but could not swing the $10,000 price tag for a patent!

That said, I do, from time to time, still share my tutorial with folks that give me their word that they will use it for their own use only. My fear is not that fellow pen makers will start making their own blanks but that they will start being produced in China at a ridiculously cheap price and sold through the likes of PSI and other retailers that are famous for being parasitic of unique ideas gleaned from the little guys.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well I for one am glad to see your work. Thanks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I remember that.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Terry thats who Mesquiteman is. Thats his site.


Ah ha! I kinda thought that but was not sure!

Back when I was doing some turning I contacted Mesquite Man through his website and inquired about makin me some wine stopper blanks but he was too busy


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Well Trod, you need to see what he does for a day job. It's every bit as interesting as the pens he makes. and way nicer.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

OK, found a link.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41291&highlight=house


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wow that is a beauty.I love the cabinets.Awesome work man!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh Wowwwwwww! Totally awsome and beautiful. Words can't describe the work and detail. Wow.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

You guys are way too nice! I think I have found my second internet home! IAP is my first since I have been there for a long time and am the head (and only) moderator. Thanks for the really nice comments, ya'll!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Nah, we just love your work. You are always welcome down here... just bring pictures.

Wish I had the $, I'd let you build me one of those houses. Maybe if I sell some more pens.:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

MesquiteMan said:


> You guys are way too nice! I think I have found my second internet home! IAP is my first since I have been there for a long time and am the head (and only) moderator. Thanks for the really nice comments, ya'll!


Hey, we want this to be your First internet home. LOL. I have been to the IAP site every now and then, but most are out of my league. These guys here are so friendly and all love close to home or at least a few hundred miles anyway and are all super people. Please check in here more often.


----------

